
Ask HN: Grayscale Phone Except for Photos - dustoglory
Does anybody know if its possible or know any launchers that can grayscale everything on your Android phone except when taking photos and viewing photos?
======
e17a
I can't even imagine how that would have to be implemented. I think your best
bet is something that can be turned on and off easily.

~~~
dustoglory
I think grayscale is a great way to reduce phone addiction, but when I need to
take or view photos, it would be nice if they were color.

